# Nottingham - I'm Not Asking A Lot



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

We are thinking of paying a visit to Nottingham some time in the next month to vist the god-daughter who is at university there. Any thoughts on a site that has the following please:-

1) Close to the university - though we don't mind a short bus ride.
2) Dog friendly.
3) Close to some interesting features such as a lake or country park.
4) Handy for shops - in case the weather is awful (see Mrs jimmyd0g for more info ).

Is there anywhere that fits the bill folks?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*nottingham-im not asking for much*

try the students union .when our son was at nots law school we stayed on the campus


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

There is a caravan site just outside of nottingham i dont know what its called sorry but its on the main road in A453 from the M1 i past it just before xmas hope this helps.
Kev


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jimmy


The only campsite close to Nottingham is near to Stragglethorpe, which is the other side of the city from the university. Its facilities are not club standards but not bad, when we return home we usually stay at Clumber Park but this is about twenty miles out of the city. my advice would be to try and get a good hotel deal from one of the last minute websites. Nottingham has plenty of good hotels but is low on good campsite (clubs please note).

Regards Phil


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Glen432 said:


> Hi Jimmy
> 
> The only campsite close to Nottingham is near to Stragglethorpe, which is the other side of the city from the university. Its facilities are not club standards but not bad, when we return home we usually stay at Clumber Park but this is about twenty miles out of the city. my advice would be to try and get a good hotel deal from one of the last minute websites. Nottingham has plenty of good hotels but is low on good campsite (clubs please note).
> 
> Regards Phil


Phil im sure i seen a sign for a caravan site on the main road out of nottingham towards the power station on the A453 close to Thrumpton is the correct side for the university i only drove past so not to sure.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Is it Thorntons Holt ? http://www.thorntons-holt.co.uk/lgtnet/website/16638-1.aspx

Open in Winter with limited facilities and just three miles out of Nottingham http://www.thorntons-holt.co.uk/lgtnet/website/0016638-9.aspx


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This site is:

Manor Caravan Site, Thrumpton, Nottingham, NG11 0AX. Phone
0115 983 0341.

Have never been there, just pass it now and then, know it is open all year, suggest you give them a ring for more info.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Briarose said:


> Is it Thorntons Holt ? http://www.thorntons-holt.co.uk/lgtnet/website/16638-1.aspx
> 
> Open in Winter with limited facilities and just three miles out of Nottingham http://www.thorntons-holt.co.uk/lgtnet/website/0016638-9.aspx


It could be not to sure went passed it just before xmas at 50mph only saw caravan site sign.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi we stayed at this CC when visiting grandkids in Nov 2010 right next to university

http://www.goleicestershire.com/Lou...rk-Littleover-Farm/details/?dms=2&pid=2630133

basic but good. toilets very clean, and owners wonderful.

Heres some info on village, good pub 100 yards away for meals

http://www.suttonbonington.org/

ATB

Stewart


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Link Here for Nottingham sites, you will need to put addresses in such as Autoroute to see which is closest.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi stayed at Thorntons holt several times while our daughter was at Notts uni, its on a bus route, takes dogs and near to a pub which does a very good carvery, but that's about it. Toilets are in dire need of updating.

There's another one at the National Water Sports Centre here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=52....2.939516,-1.099792&spn=0.003427,0.010504&z=17
Its all grass and I believed closed Jan and Feb. Tel: 0115 9824721

There's another at Red Hill Marina, I believe its a short walk to the new airport railway station (Parkway Rail) http://www.redhill-marine.co.uk/camping.html 
Google map: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=52....2.867614,-1.269157&spn=0.000858,0.002626&z=19

In the four years she was in Nottingham we never found anything closer, but that's true of most towns in the UK.

Olley


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, we live in nottingham and I would say transport wise your best bet is Redhill marina the new Train link into Nottingham is now open and only 15 to 20 minutes walk from the site, any help re Nottingham please ask


----------

